
Battle Over Genome Editing Gets Science All Wrong - ilamont
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/battle-genome-editing-gets-science-wrong/
======
nitin_flanker
Feng Zhang's claiming that he came up with the idea independently is seems
like emerging from the lust of dollar. In the field of science, no one even
able to achieve anything on his own. There were always someone else's previous
work coming handy.

